# Im baccck!



## crzyboicris (May 7, 2009)

well i know its been a long time since i posted but i have been very busy. My fish and takes are doing great! I have some beautiful guppies that are about 5 months old if anyone is interested! i have become a sort of LFS when it comes to mollies and guppies I have had 10-15 people coming here for fish I lucked out on a purple moscow strain im tryin to perfect, and i set up my 125 gallon and it cycled Im, about ready to start the project of stocking. Im def going with fresh water and its heavily planted and ready to go any suggestions ? i put it in my living room along with my beloved 36 gallon bow front and the basement has turned in to a sorta fish room lol you guys were right with the population explosion with the live bearers but i was prepared.. and i havent had ANY trouble getting rid of fish...i actually have people waiting on some of my mollies they are HUGE! pics coming soon! and thanks to all of you who helped me with my questions when first starting.. by the way my sig. is totally off i havent had time to update but i will soon and thanks again 


Chris


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

welcome back cris. got any pics


----------

